

Future of Rust in the web? - tejasmanohar


======
squiguy7
I am working on a web server for a project at school right now and have been
pleased to see the tools that exist for Rust already in this space. This site
[1] is a good one to look at for existing frameworks that are quite usable. I
am taking advantage of Hyper for its parsing and server capabilities.

[1]: [http://arewewebyet.com/](http://arewewebyet.com/)

------
0942v8653
Rust strikes me as a language that is much better suited to writing web
servers than web applications. It's good for code where high performance is
necessary, but too low-level for web apps. No one really writes web apps in
C++ anymore either.

~~~
dragonwriter
I think Rust may turn out to be surprising there. It seems to have fairly good
infrastructure for building higher level, not overly verbose structures on top
of the low-level underpinnings, so I think it might end up -- with the right
libraries -- being useful for web apps.

